# Best Clippers



## Kaela09 (Aug 1, 2010)

Howdy All, 

I am a newbie, and I need to know what are the *best* clippers. I have 2 adorable, talkative, and loving schnauzers. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Shannie (Jul 23, 2010)

I have pretty much no dog grooming experience at all as far as clippers go but I have heard that Wahl, Oster and Andis are considered to be some of the best brands.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

What are you wanting to do? Full haircuts, or just touchups on face/feet now and then? For full haircuts, go with Andis..Andis Super AG 2 speeds. Not a fan of Oster...heavy, expensive, loud. Wahl has a decent clipper in the KM2, but I prefer Andis.


----------



## hachna (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi Kaela,

I have mini schnauzer. I had 2nd hand clipper which i learnt clipping with, then Oster (Golden A5) with two speeds. You might find Oster is bulky and get hotter quickly, but powerful and long lasting with superb blades. If you are new to clipping, second hand clipper is not a bad idea. You just need to do clipping more often. Don't forget to use Youtube to learn to clip. Try Spanielmom.


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2010)

Oster is the IMO the workhorse of the industry. Yeah, the only complaint is that's it's pretty bulky but it's going to last. If you want the slicker shape of the Andis, that brand has a good reputation too. I'd just avoid the weaker magnetic motor units (from any brand) and consider your blade collection in the process.

Personally, I use an Oster and it works great and I couldn't be happier with the blade selection. I have a single speed. I haven't tried the turbo or two speed units. I bought my Oster to cut my own hair at first so it seemed adaquate. If I was buying for a dog up front, maybe I'd have gotten the A5 Turbo or 2 speed.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Bart said:


> Oster is the IMO the workhorse of the industry. Yeah, the only complaint is that's it's pretty bulky but it's going to last. If you want the slicker shape of the Andis, that brand has a good reputation too. I'd just avoid the weaker magnetic motor units (from any brand) and consider your blade collection in the process.
> 
> Personally, I use an Oster and it works great and I couldn't be happier with the blade selection. I have a single speed. I haven't tried the turbo or two speed units. I bought my Oster to cut my own hair at first so it seemed adaquate. If I was buying for a dog up front, maybe I'd have gotten the A5 Turbo or 2 speed.


You can use any snap on "A5" style blades on almost any professional pet clipper. I use Andis clippers exclusively and have for over 10 years professionally, and some of these I still use daily and they are over 5 years old. ( I HATE the heavy Osters, and the air vents that blow hair in my face and eyes, and they are very loud and vibrate, get hot, I could go on and on...lol )Grooming blades are generally called "snap on blades" and any brand will fit on any of the clippers. I used a variety of brands of blades on my Andis, prefering Geib.


----------

